# Winter Photography



## PhotoConceptsDT (Feb 1, 2014)

I have some free time coming up and would like to head to a local conservation area in the hopes of snapping a few pics of wildlife. However, here in Ontario, we have been having an unusually cold winter. I'm concerned that I could damage my gear. I'm currently using a 70-200 F4L IS and a 70D for wildlife shooting. 

What techniques do you guys use to preserve your gear in colder temperatures? I'm also concerned about condensation when I bring my gear back indoors.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2014)

Bring a couple of large ziplock bags. Put your camera and lens(s) in them before you come inside and as they warm up you will not have condensation problems.

Bring an extra battery.... they die quickly in the cold....

Don't put the camera under your coat to keep it warm.... under the coat is a moist environment and will cause condensation problems.

BTW.... where are you going to visit?

Don, from between Ottawa and Arnprior....


----------



## PhotoConceptsDT (Feb 1, 2014)

I was thinking the ziploc bag may do the trick, just wasn't 100% sure. I'm guessing that the gear should not have a problem with the cold itself?

I'm planning on hitting Hendrie Valley in Burlington. I'm told I may bump into some owls. 

My Summer and Fall shots of the area can be found here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/conceptsbydt/sets/72157635213267637

Thanks for the tips. More are welcome!


----------



## Hardwire (Feb 1, 2014)

Simple, acclimate your equipment 

Put your kit in your bag and leave it in the boot of your car for a couple of hours before you want to use it. Then when you get there open the boot (trunk?) and the bag letting it air for a few minutes before setting off.

Once you want to start taking pictures the rear screen may fog from your breath and facial heat, but the lens will be fine.

This kinda works in most extremes such as cold or humid. As someone else said you will need additional batteries or a fully charged one not expecting it to last as long as normal.

When coming home, keep your camera bag in a cool room in the house for an hour before getting into the warmth to prevent any condensation, esp internal


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 1, 2014)

PhotoConceptsDT said:


> I was thinking the ziploc bag may do the trick, just wasn't 100% sure. I'm guessing that the gear should not have a problem with the cold itself?
> 
> I'm planning on hitting Hendrie Valley in Burlington. I'm told I may bump into some owls.
> 
> ...



nice shots!

Have you seen this website?
http://ebird.org/ebird/wi/map/

You can search for bird sightings around the world! Just enter the name of what you are looking for and away you go....


----------



## slclick (Feb 2, 2014)

batteries in your pockets, keep them warm and rotate often. I shoot from -15 to 115 here in Salt Lake, not too extreme but still the lcd does get a bit wonky in the cold and a fresh battery (warm) helps.


----------

